# Anybody know what caterpillar this is?



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If it were black red black it would be a Wooly Bear.


Red Black Red... IDK, probably $15 at the fly shop.




-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Its a hairy one for sure.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> IDK, probably $15 at the fly shop.
> 
> -DallanC


$17.99 if it was articulated.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried looking it up on a site, and nothing that resembles the pic. Like Dallan said, if black red black it would be the Wooley Bear.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like a Tiger Moth Caterpillar


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Put it on the iNaturalist app and someone will identify it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WTHguy (May 29, 2021)

hawglips said:


> this is a caterpillar of a Platyprepia Virginalis also known as a Ranchmans Tiger Moth.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Looks like a Tiger Moth Caterpillar


Yes, the Garden Tiger Moth.


----------

